# One Stage Correction with Dual-Action Polisher - Product and Pad reccomendations?



## Craig! (Aug 4, 2008)

As above, I'm currently using an arsenal of old products which I've had for some years; Meguiars 80 Speed Glaze, Meguiars 83 Dual-Action Polish, Orange Firm All-Round Pad, Kestral Dual-Action polisher and looking for some recommendations for new products.

The car in particular is my Porsche Cayman, so harder German paint and ideally would prefer to just carry out a one stage correction, so a polish that changes its grade as its worked may be best suited to my needs.

Currently the paint condition is really good, there is a small hologram on the upper of one rear quarter that needs taking out and the rest is just very light swirls you get from washing a soiled car (its a daily driver, not a garage queen).

*So the question is;* can you recommend any other products to the above? If so please give a bit of a reason why (i.e ease of use, more efficient, etc)? I'm very open to changing the above selection, and especially interested to hear of alternative polish / pad selections.

Thanks for any advice you may have to offer.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Scholl S20 black is one of the fancy diminishing compound polishes and worked well on a similar condition 3 series BMW which also has hard clear coat.

Tons of reviews on it floating about. Worth a read.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

What colour is the car?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Did the Megs 80 not work on the paint?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for Scholl S20 using either Scholl Spider pads or Lake Country Hydrotechs.

Andy.


----------



## Craig! (Aug 4, 2008)

The car is Guards Red, to be honest I've not tried the Megs #80 on this car yet... I didn't know if it was old hat, or still used often these days and suitable for the requirements. 

Any pad recommendations? In recent years I've just used an orange general pad but most the cars I've done have been massively improved with just this and I've never bothered going to the final stages as it was surplus to requirement.

I used to use a Meguiars burgundy pad on #83, then #80 on black but often found just the one stage was enough to get good result if worked well.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna PO220, Sonax perfect finish, Scholl Concepts S20 to name three great polishes.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Sonax Perfect Finish allied with Meguirs DA Microfibre Finishing pad (black) is a great single stage combo that is fast, refines out well, and leave little dust.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Meguiars ultimate polish or m205 is a great polish for minor defects, combined with MF pads it can cut pretty deep if needed.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Craig! said:


> The car is Guards Red, to be honest I've not tried the Megs #80 on this car yet... I didn't know if it was old hat, or still used often these days and suitable for the requirements.
> 
> Any pad recommendations? In recent years I've just used an orange general pad but most the cars I've done have been massively improved with just this and I've never bothered going to the final stages as it was surplus to requirement.
> 
> I used to use a Meguiars burgundy pad on #83, then #80 on black but often found just the one stage was enough to get good result if worked well.


The old Meguiars 8 prefix system, brings me back old memories from the mid to late 90s for me. Back in the day that was the sharpest tool in the box I could get in Australia along with a firm generic 6" orange pad with integral backing plate on a rotary polisher....

Products technology has came a long way since so yes it's a very old hat indeed even though there are older hats avail on the market still.

From the Meguiars up to date modern range there are products such as M205, D166, Ultimate Compound/Polish/Wax to name just a few that would be a lot more suitable to modern paintwork such as on your Guards Red Cayman with better results.

As others have suggested S20black and M205, they are both very good choices in your situation and I use these 2 products very often among a few more as my go to products for light to medium corrections.










Pics of a 981 Cayman I maintain for a good customer of mine, he bought it new in 2016 and he let me use it in Tarmac competition events.

Buffed car in isolated areas with some light RIDS around driver's door handle area and from glancing witches hats/bollards off sides of car ( ie plastic transfer onto the paint ) at chicanes.

Paint is on the soft side actually, and non sticky.

To rid of your small hologram and very light swirls, M205 with a light polishing pad such as Rupes Yellow would mostly likely suffice at a medium speed with light pressure on a 12mm stroke DA.

In your situation with so little correction required you don't need the extra cut avail from the S20 black.

What I like about the M205 compared to S20black for very light cutting work is that it spreads easier, works faster, more runny, less passes needed for best results finishes better and you get a more true indication of the outcome before panel wipedown ( ie it has less polishing oil/lube within that could hide defects).

Apart from Rupes yellow pad there are also Scholl honey pads, purple pads etc and I really like their spider pads ( great for debris control and helps the pad conforming to contours ). On the budget end I find the Shine Mate flat pads heaps good for the $ such as the blue intermediate pad or Orange soft-intermediate universal pad.

I won't be using the old school Meg products that is pretty crude compared to the modern refined products avail today on a cheap 20 year old car let alone a Cayman with expensive paintwork.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Porsche paint isn't normally hard and more on the intermediate side in my experience.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-da-microfibre-cutting-discs.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/scholl-concepts-s20-black.html

I cant recommend both these products enough.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A few points, there is no such thing as a one stage correction, cutting and finishing to absolute perfection in one stage can not be achieved so don't expect miracles. Also, don't assume its rock hard because its German. I work on a lot of Porsches and the paint is all over the place, some hard, some soft, some sticky, and thin in places. Don't assume anything

Product wise I highly recommend trying detailing kingdom 1.1. Its a compound but has amazing finishing capabilities so on a polishing pad it balances cut and finish beautifully. Lovely lubricants, long work times, easy buff. Its VERY good


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to hear the positive thoughts on Scholl Concepts S20 as I happened to order some today!
I also ordered some SCHOLL CONCEPTS SOFTOUCH WAFFLE PADS. Are these a good match with the S20 (for a first time DA user on a 'well looked after but 15 year old and never machined' car) ?


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

stangalang said:


> A few points, there is no such thing as a one stage correction, cutting and finishing to absolute perfection in one stage can not be achieved so don't expect miracles. Also, don't assume its rock hard because its German. I work on a lot of Porsches and the paint is all over the place, some hard, some soft, some sticky, and thin in places. Don't assume anything
> 
> Product wise I highly recommend trying detailing kingdom 1.1. Its a compound but has amazing finishing capabilities so on a polishing pad it balances cut and finish beautifully. Lovely lubricants, long work times, easy buff. Its VERY good


I dont think anyone here gets 100% perfection anyway, you'd need years of experience with a rotary for that. 85-95% correction is realistic with S20 on good quality pads


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

sye73 said:


> Good to hear the positive thoughts on Scholl Concepts S20 as I happened to order some today!
> I also ordered some SCHOLL CONCEPTS SOFTOUCH WAFFLE PADS. Are these a good match with the S20 (for a first time DA user on a 'well looked after but 15 year old and never machined' car) ?


They are not the best match for the S20 black.

Of their pads range, S20 black works best wtih the navy blue spider pad on hard paints and purple spider pads on soft to med paints.

The black softtouch waffle pads are for fine finishing work. It has very soft waffle foam that is very fine ( prone to block up hence not recommended to be used with their S40 ). Ideal Scholl polish for this pad would be S30.

What type of car do you have and what colour?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Coupe25 said:


> I dont think anyone here gets 100% perfection anyway, you'd need years of experience with a rotary for that. 85-95% correction is realistic with S20 on good quality pads


Depending on paint quality, hardness, defects within etc yes, the op will achieve a good single stage "enhancement"

The term single stage correction is used wrongly over and over again and has set many up for a fall


----------



## czm (Aug 1, 2016)

stangalang said:


> A few points, there is no such thing as a one stage correction, cutting and finishing to absolute perfection in one stage can not be achieved so don't expect miracles. Also, don't assume its rock hard because its German. I work on a lot of Porsches and the paint is all over the place, some hard, some soft, some sticky, and thin in places. Don't assume anything
> 
> Product wise I highly recommend trying detailing kingdom 1.1. Its a compound but has amazing finishing capabilities so on a polishing pad it balances cut and finish beautifully. Lovely lubricants, long work times, easy buff. Its VERY good


I have been umm'ing and R'ing over this stuff for a while now. I just saw the review you done on it also - which looked ace.

From your experience with it, would lit be OK to use to tackle some very light swirling and hologram and if so what type of foam pad would you do for on a DA?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

czm said:


> I have been umm'ing and R'ing over this stuff for a while now. I just saw the review you done on it also - which looked ace.
> 
> From your experience with it, would lit be OK to use to tackle some very light swirling and hologram and if so what type of foam pad would you do for on a DA?


Yes it absolutely will, and it should be a joy to use that way. Try on a yellow rupes pad, or similar type of foam. They deliver adequate resistance to get the best from the abrasives, without having too much mechanical cut and therefore needing refining. I honestly think its mega


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

EG30 said:


> They are not the best match for the S20 black.
> 
> Of their pads range, S20 black works best wtih the navy blue spider pad on hard paints and purple spider pads on soft to med paints.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback.
I have a '05 Alfa Romeo finished in metallic black. Whilst I'm guessing the paint would fall in the 'soft' category, I think it unlikely there is much original paint on the car. In over 10 years and 75k miles, I'd assume most panels have seen paint at some stage


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

sye73 said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> I have a '05 Alfa Romeo finished in metallic black. Whilst I'm guessing the paint would fall in the 'soft' category, I think it unlikely there is much original paint on the car. In over 10 years and 75k miles, I'd assume most panels have seen paint at some stage


Really need to use a paint thickness gauge to confirm which panels have been refinished over the years.

Since you already have the scholl waffle pads might as well use them and see how they fare on your car. If the paintwork is hard paint all over and the combo won't cut it then consider buying different pads.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i had good results on my bmw with sonax perfect finish, only done a couple panels so far but works well


----------

